# Miracle Detail - Brand New Mclaren MP4-12c, 170+ pics, HD video, correction-Bigfoot!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Here we have a brand new Mclaren MP4-12c in volcano red… 178 pictures so far…. and one HD video of two…

All correction work carried out with Rupes 21mm and 15mm Bigfoot, Rupes Zephir and mainly prototype microfibre pad corrected the sanding marks and deeper scratches that Mclaren didn't remove through sanding like a breeze....
Finishing with Rupes white pad and Rupes Diamond gloss.
Protected with Gtechniq EXOv2 and Gtechniq G1....

Enjoy!






Part two -


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

More pictures soon and part 2 of the video...

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Awesome work on a awesome car.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Cracking good video and superb work once again.

I have to say that the original condition of that car is an appalling advertisement for McLaren. I would be broken-hearted if I'd bought it and that was how it was delivered to me. (Unless you're doing this on behalf of McLaren before it goes to a customer?)

I'm sure it ends well though. Looking forward to part 2.:thumb:


----------



## CmN (Apr 29, 2013)

The side on reflections <3


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Got to love factory finish - especially on GBP 200 000+ cars. Bloody joke.
Great correction on a stunning car.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top work there:thumb: enjoyed looking through that.


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Amazeing :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought McLaren had quality control for these kind of defects :lol:

Top work as always :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A stunning example of your skill Paul,a fantastic result of outstanding clarity, great precision a presentation of detailing as an art form.

Many Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround, lovely colour for it.:thumb:

It still makes me chuckle how people are shocked at seeing poor paintwork from any low volume manufacturer, regardless of the price of their cars.:speechles


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

amazing work paul as always


----------



## Sheltie333 (Apr 23, 2013)

Stunning work! Love the garage, just a little but jealous!


----------



## martinmsport (Jun 11, 2012)

all i can say is , well done !!!


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Excellent work! I saw one of these up the road from my Mums house in Bristol at the weekend. Has a Union Jack vinyl wrap!  Speaking to her husband, the guy who owns it lives in the 3 bed terraced house there! Made me laugh, that must be one helluva Finance payment each month!!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice! Great work.

I wish I had a photographer! One day....

:thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice turnaround, lovely colour for it.:thumb:
> 
> It still makes me chuckle how people are shocked at seeing poor paintwork from any low volume manufacturer, regardless of the price of their cars.:speechles


Really??:doublesho Surely a low volume, high end manufacturer should be able to have a bit more attention to detail, if only because they are low volume. At the McLaren level the marginal cost per unit of a few more final inspection staff added to the final selling price isn't going to deter their customers from buying.

Polish caked into the grills is just sloppy work IMO. Maybe McLaren send their cars to Paul for final prep before they go to customers in which case that's good, but if not and that's the condition they are delivered to customers I just think that reflects poorly on McLaren (pardon the pun).


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Much better....but id have been a bit miffed at the finish from McClaren if im honest


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

That must be one of the best looking cars in the world at the moment imo


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful color...excellent work.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Not to sure what is best....the work shop, the car or your work...fantastic!
Lotto Win = MP4-12C


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

majcas84 said:


> Cracking good video and superb work once again.
> 
> I have to say that the original condition of that car is an appalling advertisement for McLaren. I would be broken-hearted if I'd bought it and that was how it was delivered to me. (Unless you're doing this on behalf of McLaren before it goes to a customer?)
> 
> I'm sure it ends well though. Looking forward to part 2.:thumb:


..........same here.Spend all that money & then a shed load more to have the paint corrected !!!!!!!. I would refuse to take it until they had fixed it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Surprised McLaren let it go in that state, Ron Dennis is notorious for his attention to detail and perfection in everything they do and i am sure if he saw those pics he would be mortified.
As always Paul, stunning work and finish :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

is a beautiful car!! :argie::argie:

the depth of shine you got is fantastic!! :buffer:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic job :argie: and fabulous workshop!!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very very nice work !!!!:thumb::argie:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great video looks like footage from Forza 4 xbox game! Nice work Paul :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

And there's McLaren boasting about their state of the art paint line, PFFFF..

Nice work as Paul ..


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

And some more pictures....





















Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

Having been and seen this I must say Paul some great work (although you should have put the lights on )


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning work and lovely pictures....


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm flabbergasted ! Just amazing O__O


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you think that McLaren saw paint or was in close vicinity to a car which was painted ?


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Simply stunning ! :argie: :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work. Im surprised that the paint was in such a bad way for a new Mclaren


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Another fantastic work, cracking reflections:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

So, great work aside (think we have all come to expect stunning work from you :thumb did the car come to you for finishing from Mac before being delivered or did it leave them like that?

After seeing the programme about the building a supercar ref the MP4 12C and them bragging about how many hrs the car spent in paint and detailing prep after paint I am astonished at how dreadful the finish on that car was. I mean not even a first timer with a bucket and dirty sponge could create such a monstrosity of a finish!!:doublesho

Have to say though, the depth and clarity of the colour once you had completed the job are stunning!! :argie:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Porkypig said:


> So, great work aside (think we have all come to expect stunning work from you :thumb did the car come to you for finishing from Mac before being delivered or did it leave them like that?
> 
> After seeing the programme about the building a supercar ref the MP4 12C and them bragging about how many hrs the car spent in paint and detailing prep after paint I am astonished at how dreadful the finish on that car was. I mean not even a first timer with a bucket and dirty sponge could create such a monstrosity of a finish!!:doublesho
> 
> Have to say though, the depth and clarity of the colour once you had completed the job are stunning!! :argie:


No the car came to me after my best client collected the car from Mclaren london.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I assume that was the car I saw at Waxstock? 

As I keep saying I'm a novice at this so I dont really know what Im talking about but like all the other comments I am simply astonished at the quality of the paintwork in the before photographs, they are honestly appalling and just about the level I would have expected to have achieved a few months ago (before I joined this forum).

Having seen the after images I am astonished at the level of quality that is possible, whilst I have no inclination to ever be at your level I do want to make my car look as pretty as possible (and thanks to Kempe I have at least got an idea of how to go about improving it).

If I'm honest I believe I could have done better than the before shots with just the small amount of knowledge I have picked up in the last 2 months and given a hundred years or so I honestly believe I STILL couldn't get close to the quality of your after shots!

Its a truly fantastic car in every way NOW but I think I would have been dissapointed with it in the condition it was in prior to your enhancement.


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

An amazing finish on an amazing car must be an absolute pleasure working on cars like this Paul cheers Rich


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Great work Paul! Why You use Bigfoot, not rotary like Flex? I personally use rotary not DA because it more faster and finish polish better IMO, or Bigfoot is better than rotary? And soundtrack's is awesome, tracklist Please. Thank's.


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

pawlik said:


> ... finish polish better IMO ...


The finish is better using a DA.

I don't know how hard is the Mclaren's clearcoat, but if medium or soft, the bigfoot is fine, no need for a rotary.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job paul - blows me away how many defects are still coming through - where is Ron's attention to detail gone with this?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> nice job paul - blows me away how many defects are still coming through - where is Ron's attention to detail gone with this?


Who knows, to busy worrying about the floor tiles matching in the building I think :thumb:

Here's a little side view I got of the Mclaren after its first wash after 800 miles...







[/URL]

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Google+: https://plus.google.com/102138237985989589843/about?gl=uk&hl=en


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Stunning work Paul, nuff said really:thumb:

Kev


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you remove the headlights during detailing?


----------

